# Code question.



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys. I am working as a sub on a new home.
The digger is a real blow hard know it all PITA.
He is doing the underground for the feed. 
He shows up today with 40 ft of white pvc.
Is it ok to use regualr white PVC for buried electrical?
Not an electrician so its out of my expertise.

Im sure he will fail inspection as he has already decided
to run the first 60 feet of underground in an abondoned
4" irrigation pipe buried about 8" below grade, and the power company requires 36".
So his plan is to elbow down off that to the 36 and run final 40' 
at 36".
I have dealt with the power company before and they want it all exposed
to inspect before they will connect.
I cant wait.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Some of that is dependent on area, but the 8" deep irrigation pipe thing? :laughing:

Snap some pictures. 480Sparky has a great collection of "shall we say-non code compliant work". It will be a nice addition for him.


----------



## ZACC (Feb 2, 2010)

If there are inspections, then Gray pipe will most likely be required by code. There are several reasons for the gray pipe: 1. easily identifiable if someone runs into it later on. 2. they make sweeping 90's and 45's for ease of pulling the wire. You are right, this guy is going to get red tagged as sure as the sun will come up tomorrow, and seeing that he is already in violation of several codes, you can bet the inspector is going to stick it to him on the white PVC. 

Some jurisdictions also require that the conduit be encased in concrete (red), warning tape above the conduit, etc. Just depends on the jurisdiction...but its safe to say, this guy is going to learn all the code requirements the hard way!

Typically, though, if there are no inspections or if you are in an unincorporated county, the power company only requires that the permit be released before they will energize. Not sure about your area, maybe they do it differently. Down in Texas, if there are no inspections, but a permit, then all that needs to be within code is what the power company can inspect, such as the wire size, the equipment above ground (i.e. meter cans, disconnects, pull boxes, wire ways, etc).


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Ill get some pics.


----------



## gnxtc2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Let him fail and tell him I told you so.

I would definetly use the gray PVC and have him use cleaner/primer then glue it. You don't how many time I get complaints of conduit filling up with water because the contractor didn't use cleaner/primer.

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

gnxtc2 said:


> Let him fail and tell him I told you so.
> 
> I would definetly use the gray PVC and have him use cleaner/primer then glue it. You don't how many time I get complaints of conduit filling up with water because the contractor didn't use cleaner/primer.
> 
> ...


No matter what you do, PVC underground will have water get into it.

Even if you use solid poly with both ends above grade, water will get into it.

I guarantee it.


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

gnxtc2 said:


> Let him fail and tell him I told you so.
> 
> I would definetly use the gray PVC and have him use cleaner/primer then glue it. You don't how many time I get complaints of conduit filling up with water because the contractor didn't use cleaner/primer.
> 
> ...


Underground conduits always fill up with water. You can prime and glue but you will ALWAYS have water. Always. 
There is nothing you can do about it either.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Glue and duct tape those underground PVC raceways. Always.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Glue and duct tape those underground PVC raceways. Always.



And you will still get water in them. 

It's just like death & taxes.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never seen a conduit not fill with water..kinda makes me think we should run wires through drain tile.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Well the pics will not be needed. During an AM meeting of minds several of us brought up the issue of running the feed through a PVC pipe only 8" Below grade.
HO found it interesting that he was going to take a shortcut that is not only a bad idea but dangerous, digger was asked to leave jobsite and not return! 
Another fella was hired who promptly came out this Am and cut a trench 42" deep from the house to the location of transformer. All is well.


----------



## CliffBuilder (Aug 11, 2010)

can't you just use thicker PVC?


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't doubt you guys, but if you can make sprinkler systems with PVC that don't leak, shouldn't you be able to have PVC conduit that doesn't flood? Or is it all from condensation? Isn't there some kind of gel that can be used to flood the PVC? Too expensive?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

newenergy said:


> I don't doubt you guys, but if you can make sprinkler systems with PVC that don't leak, shouldn't you be able to have PVC conduit that doesn't flood?



It's usually not standing water that gets in. It's condensation.


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> It's usually not standing water that gets in. It's condensation.


Beat my edit. I thought I remembered something about condensation in underground conduit - from CT of course.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

newenergy said:


> Beat my edit. I thought I remembered something about condensation in underground conduit - from CT of course.



Besides, PVC sprinkler pipes have the highest pressure inside of them, so it's rather difficult for water to work it's way in.

PVC electrical raceways aren't under internal pressure.


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Besides, PVC sprinkler pipes have the highest pressure inside of them, so it's rather difficult for water to work it's way in.
> 
> PVC electrical raceways aren't under internal pressure.


There's no little yellow laughing guy, but I'm going to assume you knew what I meant, don't think I'm a complete imbecile, and were kidding.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

480sparky said:


> And you will still get water in them.
> 
> It's just like death & taxes.


But they won't ever come apart which was my point. 

I agree, water always gets in there. 

This is why the 'W' must be written on the insulation of the conductors for UG raceways.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

480sparky said:


> It's usually not standing water that gets in. It's condensation.


So do you make the effort to plug the conduit on each end to prevent "massive" condensation? Y

Wasn't it you who taught me about "clogging" the LB so warm air wouldn't meet cold and that causes rust in a panel? I don't remember..


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> .............Wasn't it you who taught me about "clogging" the LB so warm air wouldn't meet cold and that causes rust in a panel? I don't remember..


I usually use duct seal. If it was me, I don't recall. Heck, I can't remember what I had for breakfast this morning. :w00t:


----------

